# 1st Shoot goes low



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

When I shoot my CVA Optima with Powerbelt bullets the first shot goes low? After the first shot I get nice groups. 

Do you think it's because the barrel is clean and the pressure may be different?

Next week I'm going to try shooting a single pellet before I load the first shot to see if that makes a difference.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

My suggestion, get rid of the powerbelts. Try a good sabot bullet like Barnes T-EZ 250gr. Also you may want to try Blackhorn 209 powder. When I switched it was night and day difference. No swabbing between shots, and all bullets hit 1 1/2 inch groups at 100 yards with Nikon 1 power scope. Your mileage may vary, contents may settle during shipping! Enjoy and drive safe!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

My experience with three different Muzzys is that the barrel needs to be fouled for the next three shots to shoot a tight group. After that the barrel felt "over tight" and I'll swab it down but not comletely clean it.

One, shooting 4-5 primers was enough to foul it. The other two required a fist shot to foul. Then they shot really tight.

I always feel more confident fouling the gun. Black powder is corrosive but I've never shot it. Wtih the new powders, I don't think you need to give your muzzy a good bath until the season is over or your putting her away for the time being.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My bet is that after you fire a pellet without a bullet and then load it up with your hunting load it will track like it's supposed to. Let us know.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes next week. 

Hopefully we get lots of snow in the mountains the next 10 days to push the elk.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Fire 2 primers through your gun each time after you clean it and before you load it. Do this and you will have cured your problem. I shot power belts as well also shot a cva, way easier to load then any sabot and alot more accurate then a sabot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Swab between shots then they all will go the same place.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd ditch the powerbelts. I hated them out of my optima. those optimas love 290 grain barnes tez with 130 grains of triple 7 in pellets. 3 of us shoot the same gun and loads and get great groupings.


----------

